

Scientists Discovered the Egyptian Secret to Moving Huge Pyramid Stones - testrun
http://gizmodo.com/scientists-discovered-the-egyptian-secret-to-moving-hug-1569802879

======
ColinWright
Comments are here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7687391](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7687391)

    
    
        Egyptians may have moved massive pyramid
        stones on wet sand
        (washingtonpost.com)
    
        ========================================
    

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7678717](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7678717)

    
    
        Ancient Egyptians transported pyramid stones
        over wet sand 
        (phys.org)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7682785](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7682785)

    
    
        Ancient Egyptians transported pyramid stones
        over wet sand?
        (fom.nl)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7682975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7682975)

    
    
        Solved: How Ancient Egyptians Moved Massive
        Pyramid Stones
        (livescience.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7685013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7685013)

    
    
        How the Ancient Egyptians Really Built the Pyramids
        (discovery.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7685464](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7685464)

    
    
        How Egyptians moved massive pyramid stones
        without modern technology 
        (washingtonpost.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7689233](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7689233)

    
    
        How did Egyptians move pyramid stones?
        Mystery may be solved
        (cnet.com)

------
bananaoomarang
Nope. Pretty sure it was aliens.

